# بدأ بث قناة القمص زكريا بطرس الجديدة . قناة الفادى



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مارس 2011)

*بدأ بث قناة القمص زكريا بطرس الجديدة . قناة الفادى​​
بنعمة ربنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح ترقبوا غدا الجمعة الساعة الثامنة مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة افتتاح قناة قدس أبونا زكريا الفضائية الجديدة/قناة الفــــــــــادي الفضائية


القناة تبث مبدأيا فى امريكا و كندا
على تردد

Galaxy 19

Transponder: K21

Frequency: 12,084

Symbol Rate: 22.0

FEC: 3/4

Polarity: Vertical

اما للشرق الاوسط من خلال مشاهدة القناة اونلاين على سايت البث

سايت مشاهدة القناة فى كل العالم
*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 أبريل 2011)

*اليوم اول لقاء للقمص زكريا بطرس على قناة الفادى*​
 * يسعدنا اليوم أن نعلن لكم عن ترددات قناة الفادى الفضائية (أكاديمية البحث عن الحق) على القمر Galaxy 19 والذى يغطى إرساله كندا وأمريكا والمكسيك، هذا وسوف يبدأ البث إلى الشرق الأوسط على القمر هوت بيرد بعد وقت قصير جداً، وبهذه المناسبة يسعدنا أن نقدم كل شكرنا لله الذى أعاننا على البدء فى الإرسال بالرغم من كل الإعاقات التى كان الشيطان يضعها لإفشال العمل، كما نشكر كل الأحباء على صلواتكم ومؤازرتكم وإشتياقاتكم وتعضيداتكم. ,يسعد إدارة الموقع أن تهنئ أبونا القمص زكريا بطرس وكل العاملين معاً بالخدمة وكل المشتاقين إلى معرفة الحق وإنتشار كلمة الحياة إلى كل المسكونة ببدء إنطلاق الإرسالية العالمية عبر القنوات الفضائية. منقول عن موقع القمص زكريا بطرس Galaxy 19 Transponder: K21 Frequency: 12,084 Symbol Rate: 22.0 FEC: 3/4 Polarity: Vertical *


----------

